# Tyler's Lock on the Water previously The Tardebigge Engine House



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry for a crap first post but it may be of some interest. Just happened to pass it as I went to take pictures of the locks!

Originally built between 1805 and 1825 as a pumping house to provide water for the Tardebigge Locks. A James Watt beam engine lifted water by 60 feet. The pump operated until the 1930s when the system fell into disrepair.


----------



## Mimble (Aug 28, 2009)

Oooh nice, I especially like the last shot.
Stunning!!


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)

Just uploading a couple more ... now I kind of know what I am doing!!


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## james.s (Aug 28, 2009)

So is this abandoned? Or being renovated, it seems in nice condition. There's nothing wrong with your post, you've got some history and some cracking pictures.
Keep up the good work


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)

It is defoo abandoned ... a dance hall on the 1st floor and apparently, from people who used to drink there, its pretty big inside. I did see 1 camera on the outside wall above the green windows. Will pop back this weekend .... was a little nervous before lol


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2009)

BULLYMEISTER said:


> .... was a little nervous before lol



That'll pass!  Very nice find and first post. Good stuff.


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Foxy


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends on how you define 'abandoned'

At one time a Banks public house, the Tylers Lock failed financially and was advertised for sale in April 2007 - with planning permission to convert the Grade 11 Listed property into a residence. Vigo Software Ltd purchased the property evidently with the sole intention of turning the building into offices, so not surprisingly the planning amendments were rejected in 2008. So I suppose the owners have retired to lick their wounds,and are now hoping, that with enough wrong publicity the place will mysteriously burn down. Giving them another planning avenue to explore! 

Judging from other planning/change of use applications, for properties adjacent to waterways now used for leisure purposes, there seems to be a desire that they become dwellings and not certain types of commercial property. From local observations it seems that property converted into dwellings does not attract the unruly element, where as those converted into offices etc suffer from vandalism outside working hours.


----------

